# What a day....roadster leak fixed with pics



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Jesus i have been busy today on the roadster  1st job fitted LED side lights then fitted osram night breakers to the dipped and high beam...vast improvement
fitted white LED bulb to the reverse light and red LED to the fog... looks much better
fitted the forge armrest... have one in the QS and could not be without one
fitted LED number plate bulbs...sooo much better
changed the red door LED's to white LED
did the WAK box mod....that was the good bits
now the bad bits :x 
the back parcel shelf was wet through and after many searches on the forum it looked like the drain holes where blocked....great :roll: anyway for the life of me i could not find these blasted drip trays, i have had Pm's looked at other post..i was stumped, so i had no choice but the wheel off and remove the plastic wheel arch to reveal the drain hole

hope shell dose not mind me using these pics




























the drip tray behind the seat... but even with this pic i could not figure out where the drip tray was  i have just noticed on this pic that what had happened to my car has happened to this...but not as bad yet..keep reading all will be revealed










anyway i used my cable fish tape (sparks will know what this is )and shoved it up the drain hole and hey presto it appeared in the hood area... i found the elusive bloody drip trays    








great yes  ...NO  the drivers side was not blocked [smiley=bigcry.gif] back on with the plastic wheel arch...and of course because the wheel was off i just had to clean it  like new now  
so it must be the passenger side..same again i had no choice but the wheel off and remove the plastic wheel arch to reveal the drain hole.
fish tape up again great yes  ...NO  this also was not blocked [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] ... i was now cold wet and pissed off, and it had started to rain heavy :roll: for some god unknown reason i got my torch out and was looking through the back window..it was raining heavy now and looking in the car on the passenger side i could see the water flowing into the drip tray and escaping down the hole and coming out of the drain hole...so that is ok..but on the drivers side it was just missing the drip tray and landing on the carpet on the shelf  ....it then became clear what the problem was [smiley=bomb.gif] the rear de mist cable had become unhooked from it's clip and was hanging over the carpet, the water was landing on the cable, travelling down it and dripping from the cable...that was hanging over the parcel shelf









so a bit of a struggle to get the cable back in the clip, roof up and down a good few times to make sure the cable did not come loose from the clip...it stayed put  ....and now with it still raining heavy...the water is now dripping into the drip tray       100% result

sorry it is a bit long winded but other roadster owners may have this problem

UPDATE... with a lot of very heavy rain over the last few months i am glad to report the car is bone dry [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The fun of owning 2 TTs mate :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The fun of owning 2 TTs mate :wink:


 Na the run of owning a roadster :roll: Good work though Syd and glad your persistence paid off.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Syd,

You're not alone mate, I've never found where the drip trays are either... :lol:

Thankfully I've never had a water ingress problem but would like to know what these electrical things are you poked up from the wheel arch - just in case the need arises... 

What are they, where from and how much please?

Thanks mate,

Rich


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

so glad u got this problem sorted :mrgreen: 
i feel quite good i found the drip trays quite easy.................wohoo i am good at something lol.........for once :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Syd,
> 
> You're not alone mate, I've never found where the drip trays are either... :lol:
> 
> ...


there u go m8....will not damage the pipe

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/ ... index.html


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Syd,
> ...


Thanks Syd... [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## dbcool (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi Syd 
im getting the same problem you have and i'm about the take the wheel arches off - could you repost your photos please some of the have dropped off?


----------



## dbcool (Aug 22, 2019)

You can see where the water is coming in in these photos. Its at thr lip on the floor on both sides of the car


----------

